# Optiwhite glass tanks



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Has anyone else heard of these? Suppose to be a lot clearer glass, so you can see plants/fish better.

Only just seen it on this website called www.thegreenmachineaquatics.com

Is it worth it as its rather expensive, An optiwhite front panel is abit more affordable.

Just wondering if anyone has seen this stuff in real life as im tempted to buy it.

link to glass
Optiwhite Glass(Front Only) Aquarium (12mm)


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

I've seen it once or twice, seems very nice.

Quick google turns up the manufacturer's page about it:

Pilkington Glass

Depends on the thickness of glass. A small tank with only 5 or 6mm glass problem won't be much difference, larger, thicker glassed ones should be a bit clearer, and appear closer to the clarity of acrylic.

Edit: Front glass only would be enough I would have though, unless it is going to be centrally located in the middle of a room with viewing from all around (or in a partition wall)


----------



## wayne g (Mar 4, 2008)

only really needed on anything over 12 mm thick ime.
it also scratches a lot easier than standard glass so take that into consideration as well as the extra cost.
i had a 60 x 30 x 30 reef and the glass was clear as crystal.
it really isn't needed unless your going really thick tbh.


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

I was going for the 12mm 120x45x65 front pannal one, would that be worth it?

thx for write backs.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't really see the need for it at all really.

Anyone whose gonna spend that much money or clear very thick glass, might as well spend it on acrylic anyway. Clearer than even the optiwhite, lighter in weight and stronger. Also probably a little cheaper.

The only downside would be you can scratch acrylic easily. BUT you can also repair scratchs easily on acrylic


----------

